# Sherwin Williams Paint Shield



## BEARCO (Mar 5, 2017)

Good Product?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Niche product for ultraclean areas. SW has been doing contractor info sessions on it in our district. They are trying to push it to res-repaint contractors who might recommend it to household moms who fear germs. It ought to be great paint for $85/gal.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Made mostly to target the medical community. From Doctor's offices, hospitals, clinics, etc. 

It works. but it's a niche product, and of course expensive.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I've always wondered how big of a market there is for this product. The end users it is intended for i have found rarely use a product in this price range. In fact i have not heard anything about it good or bad from anyone since it has been released.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't know a souls who has used it or who will.


----------



## CNClark (Mar 8, 2017)

It's a good product. Does what it says it will. It's primarily marketed directly toward hospitals, school gym locker rooms and other institutions where staph and other infections wreak havoc. If you're active in these commercial environments you'll be seeing it show up on specs in the near future.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Why is this thread in the wall covering section???


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Why is this thread in the wall covering section???


Makes it easier for the two people who have actually used it to find it.
Must have worked. It appears we already have half of them.....


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

From what i hear, through sources i am not at liberty to divulge at this point in time, a third party testing facility tested it for it's advertised properties at the behest of several competitive paint companies. They found out that it's antimicrobial properties start to trail off significantly after 6 months and are almost nonexistent after 18 months. Depending on various circumstances.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PACman said:


> They found out that it's antimicrobial properties start to trail off significantly after 6 months and are almost nonexistent after 18 months. Depending on various circumstances.


Sounds kind of like Harmony. It trails off, at some unknown point in time.

I'm assuming like most things, initial milage, scrubbing, dust and other things will affect it's performance. 

Plus, SW doesn't really have a "recommended" re-coat window for when a facility should re-coat the paint in order to keep the properties active or effective. Which, was a little sketchy to me. Same with Harmony, no real advise on that particular subject matter. 

Anyway, if the insurance companies don't jump on board it's a dead duck. No reason to pay the high premiums, when facilities won't get a break on costs. 

Another argument against it's use: While it may work on walls/ceilings. There are tons of other things that should be cleaned, in something let's say like a hospital, so while the walls might "take care of themselves" it won't eliminate other things it's suppose to protect against. I.e. if you don't clean properly, what's the point of using a safer paint? Seems like a mute point.

Anyway. my 2 cents.


----------



## CNClark (Mar 8, 2017)

PACman said:


> From what i hear, through *sources i am not at liberty to divulge at this point in time*, a *third party testing facility* tested it for it's advertised properties at the *behest of several competitive paint companies*. They found out that it's antimicrobial properties start to trail off significantly after 6 months and are almost nonexistent after 18 months. *Depending on various circumstances*.


Sounds legit.:vs_laugh:


----------



## CNClark (Mar 8, 2017)

woodcoyote said:


> Anyway, if the insurance companies don't jump on board it's a dead duck. No reason to pay the high premiums, when facilities won't get a break on costs.
> 
> Another argument against it's use: While it may work on walls/ceilings. There are tons of other things that should be cleaned, in something let's say like a hospital, so while the walls might "take care of themselves" it won't eliminate other things it's suppose to protect against. I.e. if you don't clean properly, what's the point of using a safer paint? Seems like a mute point.
> 
> Anyway. my 2 cents.


I don't think the label reads "Use this paint so you don't have to clean the hospital equipment anymore.

It's not a miracle in a can. It's just an extra line of defense against a pretty big issue hospitals have which is patients coming in without an infection and leaving with one.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CNClark said:


> Sounds legit.:vs_laugh:


and i put it out there as conjecture too, so what is your point?:vs_laugh:

SW trolls anyway!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CNClark said:


> I don't think the label reads "Use this paint so you don't have to clean the hospital equipment anymore.
> 
> It's not a miracle in a can. It's just an extra line of defense against a pretty big issue hospitals have which is patients coming in without an infection and leaving with one.


Like the time my doctor gave me diabetes.


----------

